# Wisconsin Engine Parts



## guest2

Found this on ebay. Sounds too good to be true but............
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=41505&item=3859565840&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## aegt5000

Well checking his history, it looks like he buys a decent amount of
Wisconsin parts. Buyer feed back looks ok. I’m going to keep his
info with the other supplier recommendations you posted.
He looks good enough to give a try. Maybe I can get the stuff I 
need for the other 1250 from him, it’s worth a shot.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## mtdhowe

HI, bought all my S14d rebuild parts off of him, real nice guy, real good to deal with. He has some used parts around too. Bought some engine shroud parts too.
Mark


----------



## aegt5000

Mark…

Thanks for letting us know he has been a reliable source in the past.


----------



## guest2

Yeah thanks Mark!!

You know I found that link by doing a "wisconsin engine" search. He really should mention "bolens" somewhere in his auction so it would come up under a bolens search.


----------



## guest2

I edited the "parts suppliers" thread to include his contact info but I'm posting here as well

Wisconsin Engines Parts & Supply
[email protected]
(814)766-3675


----------



## ken8562000

I have also delt with him in the past, if he dont have it he looks for it. I actually have him looking for a starter for my newest toy a case/davis track driven trencher. It has a wisconsin AGND 12 HP engine. 
Take a look http://cgi.msn.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=73124&item=3846338923

And if you happen to have one of those startes laying aound.. please let me know.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## FINGLONERANGER

I'm looking Wisconsin AGND electric start parts, maybe a complete engine with electric start for parts. REGARDS KEITH ([email protected])


----------



## golferflyer

I have 3 Wisconsin engines; one is a TJD twin cyl. The other two are single cyl, don't know the model # but can get them if interested in them. Thanks, 

R.C. Russell
160 Canal St.
Bridge City, TX 77611
[email protected]


----------



## FINGLONERANGER

*AGND 12 hp single cyl. Yes, please check to see what you have*



golferflyer said:


> I have 3 Wisconsin engines; one is a TJD twin cyl. The other two are single cyl, don't know the model # but can get them if interested in them. Thanks,
> 
> R.C. Russell
> 160 Canal St.
> Bridge City, TX 77611
> [email protected]


PLEASE check, mine is a single cyl.12hp AGND. I"ll check back late or you might want to call me. 904-576-7557 cell


----------



## russ r

FINGLONERANGER said:


> I'm looking Wisconsin AGND electric start parts, maybe a complete engine with electric start for parts. REGARDS KEITH ([email protected])


----------



## russ r

i have a geat deal of agnd parts and a complete motor


----------



## willys55

suddenly a 5 year old thread comes to life


----------



## willys55

welcome to the forum russ r


----------



## Cornman Larry

russ r said:


> i have a geat deal of agnd parts and a complete motor


Glad to find others with these excellent engines. I'm north of St. Louis and SE of Springfield, Illinois. Where are you? Anything you plan to sell or acquire?


----------



## russ r

yes,will sell some parts .lima ohio 419-230 3587


----------



## Cornman Larry

Thanks for responding. Putting your info on file.


----------



## Andrew Zuhl

Wisconsin Robin EY44W Air Cool Engined on Concrete Cutter

I acquired this at an auction and it appears to be a great engine but I know nothing about it. It starts on the first pull and has good compression. If anyone knows the value or anything about this engine please let me know! Look at attached pictures!


----------



## ANGLERDANNY

golferflyer said:


> I have 3 Wisconsin engines; one is a TJD twin cyl. The other two are single cyl, don't know the model # but can get them if interested in them. Thanks,
> 
> R.C. Russell
> 160 Canal St.
> Bridge City, TX 77611
> [email protected]


I have a THD 5117327 TWIN CYLINDER. I NEED A MBG 4140 10 TOOTH CW STARTER 12 VOLT.


----------



## Bob Driver

ANGLERDANNY said:


> I have a THD 5117327 TWIN CYLINDER. I NEED A MBG 4140 10 TOOTH CW STARTER 12 VOLT.


Ouch..... That's gonna hurt. Any chance of a rebuild?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Starter-Re...sconsin-VH4D-MBG4140-91-06-1890-/302384682459


----------



## Dan1050

ANGLERDANNY said:


> I have a THD 5117327 TWIN CYLINDER. I NEED A MBG 4140 10 TOOTH CW STARTER 12 VOLT.


Looking for a TRA-10D or TRA-12D. I will pay shipping to Michigan. Thanks


----------

